

Chrome about:flags now has instant and side tabs - crizCraig

Type about:flags into Chrome address bar.
======
Prisen
Instant has been moved into Options in the Beta version. I know I was pretty
confused when I couldn't find it.

------
crizCraig
Beware of the message a the top of the page. Apparently some pretty bad things
can happen. I've tried instant and side tabs with no apparent negative
ramifications on Windows Vista.

